# гаснет монитор при "alt"+"tab"



## Murzik (11.05.2018)

Описываю ситуацию: -в играх когда нажимаю "ALT"+"TAB" экран гаснет но не выключается, сам компьютер функционирует помогает лишь выдёргивание шнура HDMI и засовывание его обратно, при чём если альтабнутся снова в игру экран работает как надо. Случается это после переустановки Windows 10, драйвера поставил - обновил. Какие идеи?

Система:
i5-6400
 RX470
 ASUS B150

Монитор:
SAMSUNG S27E500C


----------



## dimon (11.05.2018)

Вариант - попробовать работу сочетания alt+tab в других приложениях и играх, а не в конкретной игре. 
Если речь про world of tanks то это известная проблема



> Проблема у игры с амд, в последнем патче написали, что исправили, но как был черный экран после альт таба так и есть. Правда у меня не виснет жестко и после двух повторений сворачивается.


 Еще вариант 
 Удалить все видеодрайверы через DDU
Попросит удаления в безопасном режиме - обязательно так и делайте, иначе часть не удаляется.
Скачайте последний драйвер с официального сайта AMD https://support.amd.com/ru-ru/download.


----------



## Surf_rider (11.05.2018)

Если в других играх все ок, то дело именно в этой игре. Можно попробовать изменить режим запуска игры - ну бывают там оконные режимы и тд. 

Какая ос стояла до windows 10? Можно откатить винду


----------



## GoodWIN (11.05.2018)

Поставь *НЕ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ* драйвер, найди предыдущий релиз и скачай и поставь. Все будет работать


----------



## Zayac (11.05.2018)

> теоретически данная проблема может быть из за того, что в танках видеокарта может работать на максимальной частоте буста.
> 
> вот эта кардиограмма когда в меню игры 1911мгц и напряжение 1.05, а при альт-табе видеокарта достаточно резко переходит в энергосберегающий режим с 177мгц и напряжением 0.675 действительно могут вызывать сбой на некоторых картах. если понижение частоты ядра на 200мгц решает эту проблему, то проблема в заводском переразгоне, если не решает, значит где-то в другом месте.


с форума wot - т.е может быть из за разгона видяхи


----------



## UEF (11.05.2018)

Вот по этому я и не люблю radeon карты


----------

